# Whale Watching in Sydney



## jettasher (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I'm looking to go for whale watching in Sydney with my kids. Can anyone suggest good companies in Sydney. It would be great if you guys can share your experiences too !

Also, what would be the best time to go for this?


----------



## jettasher (Nov 26, 2014)

Other day, someone mentioned about http://www.ozwhalewatching.com.au/

Any reviews?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

jettasher said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm looking to go for whale watching in Sydney with my kids. Can anyone suggest good companies in Sydney. It would be great if you guys can share your experiences too !
> 
> Also, what would be the best time to go for this?


Unfortunately the whale watching season is well and truly over .


----------



## jettasher (Nov 26, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Unfortunately the whale watching season is well and truly over .


Hi Steve

I'm aware of the season. However, I'm planning my trips next year so just making a list of thing which I would be doing 

Let me know if you have any suggestions


----------

